# A question on EOs



## RatherLather (Feb 18, 2013)

I've been changing up my recipe constantly, but I sort of put balance of oils on the backburner and was excited to try EO's so I went ahead and added some lavender and ylang ylang to my 4lb batch of CP.

The thing is I don't think I liked it very much, it gave the soaps a greasy feel and you could hardly smell the EO's at all, I'm not sure what I did wrong. :eh:

I added the EO's during trace, should I have been adding them to the heated oils before adding the lyewater solution?


----------



## Marieke (Feb 18, 2013)

It's fine to add EO's at trace, I know some add them to the oils prior to the lye. You should use about 5% of EO's compared to the amount of your oils. Maybe you just didn't use enough? 

I always add some clay powder to my soap because it acts as a carrier for the EO's, they last longer. And I like the smell the clay give the soap, especially when I use fir tree EO.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 18, 2013)

The EOs probably aren't responsible for the greasy feeling of your soap...how much did you use? What was your base oil recipe? I use EOs exclusively (usually added at trace)  and have not run across this problem. Ylang Ylang also tends to be very strong, so if you can't smell it, you probably just didn't use enough.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 18, 2013)

What brand of Eo did you use?  Some are really cut and no great quality do to that.


----------



## RatherLather (Feb 18, 2013)

I used 8 ounces per lb because I see a lot of written work saying that is a good number
The EO's I use come from a Canadian supplier, the "natural path herb company."
My current recipe is 
15% Castor
15% Coconut
35% OO
35% Canola Oil

I also had to shave the bars, they DOS'd on me.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 18, 2013)

You used 8 oz of EO PER POUND OF BASE OILS? Please tell me you mean 0.8 oz ppo?

Canola is prone to DOS/rancidity...but DOS happens over a period of weeks to months, not immediately upon unmolding.


----------



## RatherLather (Feb 18, 2013)

> You used 8 oz of EO PER POUND OF BASE OILS? Please tell me you mean 0.8 oz ppo?



Sorry yeah .8 ppo, sorry to give you a heart attack at whatever time of day it is for you xD



> Canola is prone to DOS/rancidity...but DOS happens over a period of weeks to months, not immediately upon unmolding.



Nope it happened upon unmolding, I cut a layer undearneath though and it was pure as could be.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 18, 2013)

Can you post a picture of that soap? It was probably just discolored from the EOs or some other anomaly...You may have had an impurity in your lye, or something came in contact with the top of your soap while it was saponifying... but I assure you that DOS doesn't develop overnight.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 18, 2013)

yep i agree with the rest of these ladies, I've only had one batch DOS on me and i kept it in a closet for 4 weeks (before i knew they needed circulation) and they didn't get DOS until the 5th or 6th week. Defenetely doesn't happen over night.
you should post pictures


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 18, 2013)

RatherLather said:


> I used 8 ounces per lb because I see a lot of written work saying that is a good number
> The EO's I use come from a Canadian supplier, the "natural path herb company."
> My current recipe is
> 15% Castor
> ...



That is very generous of you to use 8oz per lb of oil. That is already 50% of the total oil!! Errrrr but personally i am kind of thinking that you are wasting the EO. But you amendment come in and I laugh it off. U would have to spend big on EOif you really do that..

How many superfat or lye discount did you use in you recipe?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 18, 2013)

I have some EO's that I have kept in my cool dark closet for....:? 7 yrs. They are in the original amber bottles. I am not sure if they are even good anymore. Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

the list contains:
Orange 
Ylang-ylang
Lavender
Jasmine
Cedar wood
Geranium
Tea tree
Chamomile 
Eucalyptus
Rosewood

I have some FO:
Vanilla
Patchouli
Sandalwood
Egyptian Musk


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 18, 2013)

EOs when stored correctly can last years, and some like Benzoin and Patchouli can get better with age. 
Here's what I would look for:
Cloudiness
"Off" or faint odor
Cap of bottle or dropper is deteriorating or corroded
Has the area where they were stored been temperature stable (not like an attic/basement/garage/shed)?
Have they been stored out of sunlight in dark glass bottles?

If they pass the above tests, they're probably ok...


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Feb 18, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> EOs when stored correctly can last years, and some like Benzoin and Patchouli can get better with age.
> Here's what I would look for:
> Cloudiness
> "Off" or faint odor
> ...



I just pulled them out of the box they were in & saw that the orange EO's cap is half missing, and there is a ring on the inside of the bottle. So by your test I should throw it out. The others are fine.

~ Juli


----------



## RatherLather (Feb 18, 2013)

I didn't superfat at all, but I am willing to believe it might be discolouration.

Sadly I don't have photos of the original, I could post pictures of it now but they were already cut to remove the layer with the yellowish tinged spots.


----------

